# Was sind eigentlich...



## Inoxx_QM (24. April 2001)

...cookies? Was bedeutet das, was ist das?
Sorry...habs schon tausendmal gehört, doch weiß immer noch nicht, was das ist! *schäm*
Cya


----------



## Klon (24. April 2001)

Laut SelfHTML von Stefan Münz:

"Cookies (Kekse) sind ein nicht unumstrittenes Feature, das Netscape in JavaScript eingebaut hat. Cookies erlauben einem JavaScript-Programm, Daten auf der Festplatte des Anwenders zu speichern. Dies geschieht jedoch in kontrollierter Form. Ein "Ausspionieren" der Anwenderfestplatte ist dabei ebenso wenig möglich wie das Plazieren von ausführbarem Code, also etwa Viren. Denn wenn Sie in einem JavaScript einen Cookie schreiben, können Sie nicht angeben, wohin der Cookie beim Anwender gespeichert wird. Das kontrolliert der WWW-Browser des Anwenders. Außerdem können Cookies keine unkontrollierten Datenmengen auf den Anwenderrechner schreiben, sondern nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Zeilen. Jede solcher Zeilen definiert eine Variable und weist dieser Variablen einen Wert zu. Ein Cookie läßt sich also mit einem Eintrag in einer Konfigurationsdatei vergleichen - mit dem Unterschied, daß der Cookie keine Konfigurationsdaten des Anwenderrechners ansprechen kann.

Durch die Möglichkeit, Daten zu speichern, werden jedoch viele neue Anwendungsbereiche für JavaScript möglich.[...]"

Die Cookies werden im reinen  ASCII Format gespeichert, dadürch wird beispielsweise möglich das du hier bei Tutorials.de deine Userdaten nicht jedesmal ein geben musst, sondern die Page ruft das Cookie von deinem Rechner ab in dem dein Username und Pass gespeichert sind.

Ich hoffe dir ist damit geholfen 

Beste Grüße,
Klon

http://www.tutorials.de - WIR helfen weiter!
[Editiert von Klon am 25.04.2001 um 07:08]


----------



## Inoxx_QM (25. April 2001)

*Vielen dank!*

Hallo KLON,

vielen dank für die Antwort.

Kann man das auch abschalten (nicht das ich das vorhätte), aber geht das?
Cya


----------



## cube (25. April 2001)

du kannst bei extras/internetoptionen bei der spalte sicherheit die sicherheit auf hoch setzen, dann werden cookies nicht mehr unterstützt


----------



## Quentin (25. April 2001)

oder du gehst ins cookie verzeichnis und löscht die datei index.dat und erstellst einen neuen ordner namens "index.dat" - somit kann man in zukunft auf deinem rechner keine cookies erstellen.

ob das sinn macht?


----------



## Inoxx_QM (25. April 2001)

*Und wozu?*

Hallo Leute,

danke.

Aber warum sollte man das denn ausschalten wollen? Also dann sind doch Cookies wirklich sehr hilfreich, oder nicht?
Wenn keine Viren oder slebstlaufende Programme auf den Rechner geladen werden können, dann ist das ok....denke ich!
Cya


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. April 2001)

*naja,*

es gibt so leute wie mich, die sehr paranoidisch sind.

Internetoptionen - erweitert - cookies "Verwendung von Cookies deaktivieren" geht auch 

naja, also es gibt so firmen, die daher ihre protokolle erstellen glaube eine heißt doppelclick.net oder so, ka. naja, die haben auf verscheidenen seiten ihre werbebanner.. naja kurzer sinn: sie schauen in die cookies - sehen die history - und erstellen benutzerprofile.

Der eigentliche Sinn von Cookies, sind die wiedererkennung von user und die Personalisierung, d.h. z.b. du kanns auf verschiedenen Seiten ein anderes Layout wählen, oder / und es werden nur für dich relevante Nachrichten angezeigt oder oder oder. (z.b MSN.de/.com)

Naja, sollte eigentlich alles kein Problem sein, hauptsach man löscht die Cookies und den Verlauf mal regelmäßig.
Internetoptionen "Verlauf leeren" & "Dateien löschen"

ach ja, und schaut bzw löscht mal den inhalt aus:
*Temporary Internet Files* (sucht den pfad mit der internen suchmaschine F3 oder start - suchen - dateien/ordner)
[Editiert von Quentin am 25.04.2001 um 12:48]


----------



## Inoxx_QM (25. April 2001)

Hallo Leute,

hmmm...das ist ja weniger schön, wenn die darauf zugreifen können. Aber ansonsten ist das doch echt genial.
Danke für die Auskunft! 



> [Editiert von Quentin am 25.04.2001 um 12:48]


Häää? Warum wurde der Beitrag von TTrek von Quentin bearbeitet?
Was hat er denn wirklich geschrieben?
Cya


----------



## Quentin (25. April 2001)

ein fehler im code, die fettformatierung., ich habs ausgebessert 

keine bange...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. April 2001)

*ist das offtopic? wo darf ich sowas überhaupt posten?*

ich habe was geschrieben, was der obrigkeit nicht gefällt, hier gibt es keine demokratie - leute es ist alles eine einbildung, die 300 kontrollieren uns. KOMMT WEG HIER
Freiheit ist nur ne einbildung *verwirrtschrei*


naja, ok das erste warn scherz  hatte wirklich nen fehler drinne... *G* bis leute jedenfalls ist alles ein scherz 

ich glaube was ich sage. ende


----------



## Inoxx_QM (26. April 2001)

*Achso...*

Hallo Leute,

und ich dachte schon...naja...wie TTrek schon als Scherz sagte..."es gefällt der Obrigkeit nicht...", und das wäre ja wohl nicht so weit hergehollt. Stimms? *ehrlichsein*

Jedenfalls danke nochmal!
Gruß @ all...

..:: Inoxx ::..


----------



## Quentin (26. April 2001)

> _Ursprünglich verfasst von Klon _
> *http://www.tutorials.de - WIR helfen weiter!
> [Editiert von Klon am 25.04.2001 um 07:08] *



by the way......


----------



## Inoxx_QM (26. April 2001)

*???*

Ist das eine Anspielung?
Cya


----------



## Quentin (26. April 2001)

*ja*

-- 
ich schließe den thread jez, is schon zu sehr off topic


----------

